

Your high IQ will kill your startup - edw519
http://maxkle.in/your-high-iq-will-kill-your-startup/

======
drKarl
I knew I had read it before!!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1166638>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1535215>

